# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  The Werewolf Game [SUPER-LITE] I : Dreaming Nightamre

## reyfran

*The Werewolf Game [SUPER-LITE] I : Dreaming Nightmare*
____________________________________*"Nightmare is one of us"*

an experimental game by reyfran. If the result is good then i will make the lite one, which is bigger and better than this one.
this game often called the mafia game

In the year of 2313, shared dreaming machines are sold worldwide, and almost 70% of the world's population use it. The machine will give them some drugs to put them to sleep, and will take their minds into a shared-utopia where you can do everything since it is just a dream. 

However, in early 2314, a hacker called '*Nightmare*' hacks the world of shared dreaming, which enables him of killing someone in the real world, by just killing him in the dream world. Since that, no one use the machine anymore.

Six powerful members of _DREAMVIEWS_ visited dream land again to try to find *Nightmare*, but *Nightmare* is not there. No one is there except for them. Suddenly, Rey, one of the members of _DREAMVIEWS_ got killed in a dream, and die. the other 5 members realized that *Nightmare* is one of them.

____________________________________
ROLES:



> Good Guys: :The Spy (1 person) : In the night phase, you can pick one person and PM me (game master). Later i will tell you whether that person is a bad guy, or a good guy.The Normal Member (2 person) : no special power.
> Bad guys:The Traitor (1 person) : In the night phase, you can pick one person and PM me (game master). Later i will tell you whether that person is a spy or not.Nightmare (1 person) : In the night phase you can pick one person to be killed (kick out of the game), and PM me.



____________________________________
PHASES:



> *Day Phase* : All of the players vote for one person, in this thread, to lynch that person (kick him out).
> 
> *Night Phase* : Players with super powers can do their super powers. NO VOTING!!



____________________________________
INFOs:



> 1. if the vote is even (there are 2 or more player voted with the same amount of vote), then game master will decide who will be lynched.
> 
> 2. Good Guys win if all of the bad guys are killed
> 
> 3. bad guys win if they can survive until the end.
> 
> 4. 5 people are needed for the game to start.
> 
> 5. player will receive a PM from game master about their role in the beginning of the game. They must report it to the forum in 24 hours or they will be kicked.
> ...



____________________________________
RULES:



> *Non-Player Rules*
> 1. AFTER THE GAME STARTS, USE FONT SIZE 1 IF YOU WANT TO MAKE A POST.
> 2. YOU CANNOT GIVE ADVISES TO THE PLAYERS.
> 3. You can post here.
> 4. Post >>(click here)<< if you want to be in the next werewolf game (coming soon)
> 
> *Player Rules*
> 1. Clear your mail box so you can easily get mails from me.
> 2. Every vote or super power request that passed the deadline will not be counted by me.
> ...



if you want to join, then say below! Got a question you want to ask? feel free to ask!

----------


## reyfran

LIST OF PLAYERS:
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*coming soon*

----------


## reyfran

Game Log

Coming soon

----------

